# Google+ Usernames



## Guest (Aug 23, 2011)

*Well, since we have a twitter thread, why not G+?

1. Put your name here and have everyone add you to their circles.:android-smile:
2.?:gasp:
3. Profit.:grin:

Any questions? *

My G+ profile is located here....


----------



## kazuki (Aug 15, 2011)

My email is [email protected] add me? 

Sent from my HTC Vision using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## bigfoottrucker (Aug 26, 2011)

Email [email protected]

Sent from my PG86100 using Tapatalk


----------

